# Re-usable liners



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607995875765/

I need to add that I also secure some insulation tape across the four base corners to prevent leakage.

The clear bits are cut from flexible chopping mats and then joined together with duct tape. The duct tape needs to be replaced every so often.

The sides are secured with insulation tape which is removed once the logs are set. The flexible plastic is then peeled away from the log.


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the great idea! And the wonderfully, descriptive pictures.


----------



## Deda (Oct 14, 2008)

Ingenious!


----------



## heartsong (Oct 14, 2008)

*liners*

thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Greenman (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you grease the liner with anything or will it peel of easy?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 21, 2008)

Greenman said:
			
		

> Do you grease the liner with anything or will it peel of easy?



I only make Whipped soap, but I do not grease the liner at all. It peels off very easily.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Nov 21, 2008)

sorry I have a dumb question   
but how do you get the flap with your flexible chopping board?  :?: 
TIA


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 23, 2008)

GrumpyOldWoman said:
			
		

> sorry I have a dumb question
> but how do you get the flap with your flexible chopping board?  :?:
> TIA



The base, sides and flaps are all individual pieces which have been cut out of the flexible chopping mat. These are the mats that resemble plastic file folders in texture and thickness.

The individual pieces are then joined to one another with duct tape (sorry, we call it Duct as opposed to Duck in South Africa) 

The duct tape allows you to fold the flaps over the adjoining side to prevent leakage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you very much for your reply MagiaDellaLuna, it does help alot.

It was hard to tell whether the flaps were one piece with the sides or taped on from the pictures.
Now I get it.  I will have to try that, thanks for sharing this tip!


----------



## Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 17, 2009)

*bumped*

For the Newbies


----------



## nup (Oct 17, 2009)

How cool is that! Just the other day I was thinking what to do with my flexible plastic placemats because I'd hate to just bin them! Thank you


----------



## dopersoaper (Oct 17, 2009)

good job on those!! i was going to post a question to see if anyone else ever made a liner out of plastic placemats and voila!! lol Thanks for the pictures. I will be making my way to the dollar store tomorrow to pick up some placemats.

If u ever use these for pc soaps, can you let us know whether or not the heat warped or melted the plastic?

thanks


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 17, 2009)

They are great! I think Artisan had pics of very much the same idea. She also showed using a cardboard box as the template first.
I'm going to give it a try later on!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 18, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> They are great! I think Artisan had pics of very much the same idea. She also showed using a cardboard box as the template first.
> I'm going to give it a try later on!



I have been using these for at least 4 years, if not longer. They are still the original pieces of cutting mats, though the duct tape has been replaced several times. My version (which was posted in 2008  ) has flaps that fold over the adjacent sides, so once the sides and bottom corners are taped they pretty much "stand alone" while being filled. They will need support after filling as they will bulge on the long sides.



			
				dopersoaper said:
			
		

> If u ever use these for pc soaps, can you let us know whether or not the heat warped or melted the plastic?
> 
> thanks



I used them for HP before I started making whipped soap and they did not warp then with hot soap being poured into them. I think they should be fine for CP as long as you do not put them into the oven to assist gel.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 19, 2009)

nup said:
			
		

> How cool is that! Just the other day I was thinking what to do with my flexible plastic placemats because I'd hate to just bin them! Thank you



Not placemats!! I tried with some Ikea ones.BAAAAD idea!! They're layered plastic,they peel,& they're NOT mylar,so soap sticks.Oh boy does it! Had to use a knife to peel gently between mat & soap. Acetate sheet doesn't work either.
What you need is Mylar flexible cutting boards.And make sure they are SMOOTH,cos if not,guess what? Yup! Been there,done that.


----------



## nup (Oct 19, 2009)

butbutbut... they're _flexible_!
I guess I'll have to find another use for them


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 19, 2009)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> What you need is Mylar flexible cutting boards.And make sure they are SMOOTH,cos if not,guess what? Yup! Been there,done that.



Thanks, Lisa. The chopping mats I used are smooth on one side, slightly rough on the other. I used the smooth side for the inside of the liners as I reckoned it would peel away from the Whipped soap more easily. They have never let me down even once in the past four years.

I never tried acetate because I was worried that it would become brittle and do not know what the placemats look like, but you have saved some soapers from a lot of aggravation by sharing your results.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 19, 2009)

nup said:
			
		

> butbutbut... they're _flexible_!
> I guess I'll have to find another use for them



And so I now have some very pretty shelf liners to store my oils on! Easy clean-up for those inevitable drips


----------



## bombus (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for bumping this- Gonna try it!


----------

